

Doctors eager to try ‘mystical mumbo jumbo’ - amichail
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/31083316/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
There's currently a big case going on in the UK over this sort of thing. I
urge you most strongly to find a sign the petition supporting Simon against
medical treatment unsupported by science.

[http://www.senseaboutscience.org.uk/index.php/site/project/3...](http://www.senseaboutscience.org.uk/index.php/site/project/333/)

<http://www.google.com/search?q=simon+singh+libel>

<http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=33457048634>

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2009/jun/04/simon-singh-
li...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2009/jun/04/simon-singh-libel-
british-chiropractic-association-bca)

<http://derrenbrownart.com/blog/?p=2486>

~~~
johnnybgoode
From your comment, I thought Simon was in danger of being subjected to some
dangerous medical procedure. It looks like this is about supporting Simon
against the use of unjust libel laws, not the treatment itself.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Yes, the latter. Sorry for the confusion. I'm currently on the road and have
flakey internet connectivity. I should've been clearer.

Simon wrote a piece saying that some of the treatments the British Chiropratic
Association offer and recommend have no scientific basis, and no scientific
evidence. For saying this he is being sued for libel.

The intial ruling has taken one sentence from his article and interpreted it
completely out of context. It means that anyone writing anything that might be
read in the UK can be sued for libel if any sentence can be taken out of
context and interpreted as libellous.

Please read the articles, and please sign the petition.

Assuming you agree that having evidence is important in medical procedures.

